# Mongoose 3 piece crank



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Maybe anyone here can help, i know in the early 2000s mongoose made 3 piece cranks that were stamped, i know of the supergoose cranks, but I me we seen these before, and the more I look at them the more I like them but I can't find any information or any of them for sale! Anyone haveany info they can share or help find some, i know there is different variation of this particular style but I'm looking for these particular one stamped DS175.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

Here is an other set that I would also like to get a set of... any information on either set or anyone know of someone selling please let me know. Thanks.


----------

